# Equine colleges/ trade school.



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

(Not sure if I put this in the right place, so I apologize in advance, no where else seemed better.)
I was wondering if who all here has gone to an equine college/ trade school? 
I myself am planning on Meredith Manor in Vest Virgina in 2012 and was wondering if anyone here has gone there or is planning on going in the future? 
If you have gone to an equine school, what did you go for? Would you suggest it to others? How long did you go? Anything else you would like to tell us about your experience...


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Not Meredith Manor, but I have looked at going to the University of Findlay in Ohio. And at Albion, but Albion didn't really appeal to me, I'm not sure why. I'm also looked at Michigan State University, but Findlay's the majorly horse focused one, you can actually get a degree in horses.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

I've also considered Findlay and Lake Erie.
But unfortunately I've neglected my grades over the past two years and it would be difficult to make up my GPA =/ One thing about Meredith Manor is that it doesn't have a GPA requirement.


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm going to Meredith Manor next fall after I finish getting my general ed out of the way  I really liked MM because its so hands-on, and they teach you a broad range of things. I'm suuuuper excited about it!


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Really? Sweet!
What will you be going for?


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

i'll be going for my certification in training and intructing 

what about you?


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure yet. I'm thinking about the 72 week Riding Master program. But I still have to decide.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

In Studying Equine ate Aberystwyth University (University of Wales), its great!


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow - how awesome would it be to study HORSES abroad!!!!?!? Something to consider...


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

That would be soo sweet!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yeah something i am considering, i can take a year out once i have finished my foundation degree and go work on a US ranch or something!


----------



## 1tarasue (Oct 23, 2010)

I graduated from Rocky Mountain College's equine program in '08. I have a Bachelors of Science in Equine Studies from them and my area of focus was Equitation and Training. It was expensive but I really did enjoy it. Nothing's better than going to class to ride everyday. (As I'm sure you know!) The instructors know their stuff but are very Quarter Horse oriented. That's not a bad thing because AQHA has got it going on. I had a chance at other breeds of horses while I was there too (TB, Friesian, National Show Horse, Arab) but there was a lot of focus on stock-type conformation and riding style. It seemed like a great school to make connections from to set up your future. Like any program, you take out what you put in... but I loved it. It's in Billings, MT. Rocky Mountain College :wink:


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

That sounds like it would be great! 
I do like Quarter Horses but I am more interested in the draft breeds. Meredith Manor has a lot of different breeds from what I've seen, and they house around 145 horses, normally! 
So those who go there get a lot of experience with different breeds.


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah i think it's great that they have a lot of different breeds. i think you should have experience on many different horses. i'm so excited to go! i'm moving to the other side of the country to go to that college.


----------



## Kelsyann (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm currently at Wilson College, and I LOVE it here. I'm doing a dual major in Teaching/training and barn management. The barn is right on campus, which is a major plus, and you can bring your own horse without having to lease them to the school. One thing some people don't like is that it's a women's college, meaning there aren't any guy students. :/ However, the instructors are all great and know what they're talking about. The facilities are great, 2 indoors and an outdoor, plus a ton of trails and cross country jumps.
My room mate is a transfer from Findlay and she moved here because Findlay stopped their dressage program and I think she said they're selling part of their barn or leasing it out or something. 
A girl at my barn went to Meredith Manor, and came home a week later, because she said it was poorly organized, and they put her in very beginner classes when she's a high intermediate rider. They also said she was going in one dorm, but pushed her out into overflow housing at the last minute. She's a complainer and likes to bend the truth a lot, so I don't know how reliable her info is. 
Just my input


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That's awesome guys. I didn't know there were so many equine colleges out there. Meridith Manor seems pretty impressive by their website! I am going to college, no idea what to major in, it's my third year. I wanted to be a vet, but, that's not the thing for me. I tried getting a business degree, but I can't stand the computer classes. Excel is SO hard. I really want to get a job dealing with horses. An hour and 1/2 away from me is one of the best farrier school in the US. 

My mom's horse has poor feet, and, we can never keep him on schedule becuase our farrier is always busy at the times we need him, and there is only one or two other people in the area, and they are not recommended by most horse owners. 

I have always been instereted in horse feet, oddly enough. I own a few books about hoof care and shoeing. I also like teaching horses how to pick up feet. And I love watching the farrier. I'm weird, I know. Maybe it's the thing for me. But, a lot of my family are like, you are a 5'3" girl. And they don't want me to do it. But, it's my life. It's just hard when no one will support you.


----------



## Kelsyann (Feb 21, 2010)

ChevyPrincess, I totally agree with you! I love watching my farrier, and my school's farrier let me pull a horse's shoe the other day. It was so cool. I'm def considering taking some farrier courses, but I don't think I'd like to make it my career. My farrier's dad is also a farrier and he like limps and hobbles around from bending over all those years. just something to consider.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, it is hard work, if the horses are mis-behaved. If everyones horse stood perfectly and did all the right things, we wouldn't have problems. lol. But we also have better equipment now, and for really bad horses, you can give them a sedative to relax them and make the job so much easier. 

With DVDs and internet, people can get educated on horses easier than earlier times. I think professions like veterinary medicine and farriering will keep getting easier as more advanced we get. More machines, better tools, more knowledge, etc.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

As of right now im getting my Bachelors Degree in *Western Training/Riding* at Findlay University who is #1 in the Nation for our Equine program. I am also double majoring in *Equine Business Management* . If your looking to get a business and training degree i strongly suggest coming here. Here at Findlay we have emphasis in Western Riding, Hunter Jumper, and Dressage. You can get your Associates or your Bachelors in any of those. You get the best experience you could ever imagine. At the Western barn we personally work under Clark Bradley, who is on the AQHA hall of fame and is huge in the reining world. Art O'Brian, Mark Smith, Cindy Moorehead, and many others. This is my Freshman year and right now we are simply working on bending, moving hips & shoulders, feeling your horse better, etc.. The students are great the staff is great. I strongly recommend this program to anyone who is interested in training horses professionally. You will not get a better experience anywhere else. There are a few dressage majors that have transfered out of MM to come here, and they said they would never go back. One of the top reasons i came here was because Stacy Westfall is an alumni ;] Heres the link, hope it helps. The University of Findlay - Equestrian Studies


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

I wish I could go! But like I said, I could get 4.0's the rest of my High School career and I probably wouldn't get accepted into a college like Findlay. That would be cool though. My sister was going to go there last year but decided on Mercyhurst instead. 
What's tuition there cost though?


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I've heard a lot of crap about MM. I was impressed by their website, too.. but I also felt like it wasn't anything one couldn't learn as a working student at a good/professional horse facility.
In my search of equine trade type schools (rather than the more useful equine science degree school/programs) I found Feather River College in California. Equine Studies Homepage I don't know how much better the program is, except that it is part of a full community college and you could take other courses along side the equine studies program. Making you more useful in the working world. (it seems to be more western/outfitter oriented, but still, maybe something you'll want to look into.) They also have some draft horse driving classes! and being a community college, your grades won't be *as* important in getting accepted. - you might even be able to transfer to a real equine science degree type of school.

just a thought. (I ended up not going to any equine college at all, so I can't speak from personal experience.)

Linn-Benton community college in Oregon has a few equine studies programs. http://www.linnbenton.edu/go/majors again, being a community college. easier to get in.

Look around before you decide.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to agree with Reiterin. MM dazzled me at first but everything I would learn there I could and am learning from my current coach who was shortlisted for the 2000 olympics. I am considering going to an equine college for a bachelors degree in equine sciences but talking to my mom I wonder if school for equine studies is worth it. In the equine industry its about your skill and experiance, not about what degree you got from where.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

TrinaLaine said:


> I wish I could go! But like I said, I could get 4.0's the rest of my High School career and I probably wouldn't get accepted into a college like Findlay. That would be cool though. My sister was going to go there last year but decided on Mercyhurst instead.
> What's tuition there cost though?


Iv gotten C's and D's my entire life threw highschool and a 18 on my ACT (which is not good) and i got accepted. The tuition is 43k a year its extremely expensive i know, but well worth it. They will set you up with a job with a trainer before you graduate and every summer they will set you up with a trainer of your choice (as long as the trainer agrees) for an internship. The school offers many many scholarships. A friend of mine who is a junior in the program only pays 18k a year because some of her professors recommended her for scholarships. They really help you financially if your struggling


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I'm looking at colleges too. What are some colleges that have really good equine science or plain riding or whatever programs? Level doesn't matter. My mom has me looking at Colgate because my grandpa was the dean of the Agriculture school for a while after being a professor there and basically half my family went there...But Colgate. @[email protected]

I again apologize for any hijacking that may occur! Its really useless to make a thread on the same topic...


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Findlay offers an equine science program, and with our riding program we ride everyday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry double post


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Tymer, it's perfectly okay =]


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Kelsyann said:


> My room mate is a transfer from Findlay and she moved here because Findlay stopped their dressage program and I think she said they're selling part of their barn or leasing it out or something.


Huh, that's weird, when I went there this summer they had a Dressage program. Interesting.....


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Tymer said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I'm looking at colleges too. What are some colleges that have really good equine science or plain riding or whatever programs? Level doesn't matter. My mom has me looking at Colgate because my grandpa was the dean of the Agriculture school for a while after being a professor there and basically half my family went there...But Colgate. @[email protected]
> 
> I again apologize for any hijacking that may occur! Its really useless to make a thread on the same topic...


Oh jeez intense error. My parents went to Colgate when it was easier to get into. I was talking about CORNELL. Very famous Ag school. Very very impossible to get into.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

tempest said:


> Huh, that's weird, when I went there this summer they had a Dressage program. Interesting.....


:lol: yes that is weird because Findlay's dressage program is still going strong. A girl down the hall is actually a dressage major.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Okay, so I may have changed my mind. 
I did a job shadow for school on Thursday and the woman I shadowed told me that she knew a lot of people who went to MM and were disappointed and that she knew a lot who went to Findlay and loved it. She suggested that I look further into Findlay and see if I change my mind. Well, I think that I've done just that. Now I just need to get my grades up and do _really_ well on the ACT's. I'm not worried about the ACT's, but my grades might be a problem. 
Any suggestions for getting them up?

(sorry, this is starting to apply less and less to the _horse training _title.)


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Study, write notes, ask your teachers for help, that's about it.


----------



## Clinton And (Dec 7, 2010)

Meredith Manor facts: Been there, done that for 5 months, got straight A's, BIGGEST WASTE OF MONEY EVER...They have "gotcha" clauses in the contract to get more money out of you if you withdraw at any time sooner than your full program sign up. They feed seed corn (ask your vet what he thinks about that insanity, they do it because it is cheap), house students in converted steel, ocean shipping crates, 3 ratty old school buses where you have to bend down to walk around in, and the deluxe "converted" barn stalls where the gap under the doorways are large enough for rats, snakes, bugs of all kinds, etc. One bathroom had so much black mold on it that they closed it down...only after students complained REPEATEDLY and finally threatened to call the health department...Lot's of drinking and pot, no dorm supervision to speak of. Read the posts of others who have gone there over the years...I know of top young western riders who have taken national titles who got way messed up there both on technique and their backs... If this sounds too negative, just go see for yourself: Questions to ask: What do you feed the horses? What is your financial policy if you withdraw mid-program? Etc. Get other good questions to ask from people who've been there. Once you see the place you'll say NO WAY!!!


​


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

And they make it sound so nice... but it's a "manor!" :roll:


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

I've never heard of any drug or alcohol problem like what clintonand says.. I've talked to people who went there and are going there and they haven't said anything like what he said in his post...


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

^^ I've heard people say it's "not worth it" but I, too, have never heard anything That bad before.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

North Dakota State University has an Equine Studies major. I'm taking a class there next semester. I'm a film major at Minnesota State University Moorhead right now, but if I get sick of it after next semester and like my equine class more, I may transfer.


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

Avoid Meredith Manor. It's basically a scam for your money.

It looks nice (well...at least in the pictures, not so much in person) on the outside, but it's really a load of bull. My best friend went there and hated it after the first month, so she left.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I go to Midway College in Kentucky. They have an equine science program with concentrations in management and training. 

However, I'm an english major. hehe


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

TrinaLaine said:


> Okay, so I may have changed my mind.
> I did a job shadow for school on Thursday and the woman I shadowed told me that she knew a lot of people who went to MM and were disappointed and that she knew a lot who went to Findlay and loved it. She suggested that I look further into Findlay and see if I change my mind. Well, I think that I've done just that. Now I just need to get my grades up and do _really_ well on the ACT's. I'm not worried about the ACT's, but my grades might be a problem.
> Any suggestions for getting them up?
> 
> (sorry, this is starting to apply less and less to the _horse training _title.)


Like i said, i did horrible on my ACT and SAT i got barely decent grades (C's and D's) allll threw highschool and i still got accepted. Its_ always_ a good idea to try to get better grades but dont stress hard core about it.


----------



## sonnygrl (Nov 28, 2010)

Clinton And said:


> Meredith Manor facts: Been there, done that for 5 months, got straight A's, BIGGEST WASTE OF MONEY EVER...They have "gotcha" clauses in the contract to get more money out of you if you withdraw at any time sooner than your full program sign up. They feed seed corn (ask your vet what he thinks about that insanity, they do it because it is cheap), house students in converted steel, ocean shipping crates, 3 ratty old school buses where you have to bend down to walk around in, and the deluxe "converted" barn stalls where the gap under the doorways are large enough for rats, snakes, bugs of all kinds, etc. One bathroom had so much black mold on it that they closed it down...only after students complained REPEATEDLY and finally threatened to call the health department...Lot's of drinking and pot, no dorm supervision to speak of. Read the posts of others who have gone there over the years...I know of top young western riders who have taken national titles who got way messed up there both on technique and their backs... If this sounds too negative, just go see for yourself: Questions to ask: What do you feed the horses? What is your financial policy if you withdraw mid-program? Etc. Get other good questions to ask from people who've been there. Once you see the place you'll say NO WAY!!!​


 my cousin goes there and i looked into it. the place is seriously run down. its not very prestijious or however you spell it. the barns are falling apart as said above. there is pics of the doorms on their website..... does that look like some place you would wana sleep let alone stay for a few years??? the best college i found for equine business managment was cazenova college in new york. they have top of the line facilaties their barns and indoors are imaculant. and its like rite in the heart of alot of big name shows and trainers. all know beezie madden is from there, frank madden is a short trip away in new jersey i believe so it really gives a student the chance to get involved with all that tallent.


----------



## luvdogz (Oct 11, 2010)

Does anybody on the forum who has an equine science degree work in the equine business? 

I had an instructor who had a BS and she went back for a nursing degree - guess she didn't think she could make a living in the horse business.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> I go to Midway College in Kentucky. They have an equine science program with concentrations in management and training.
> 
> However, I'm an english major. hehe


I was going there for a while but couldn't handle the stress on my back/hips from previous injury, however that's nothing that's the college's fault. It was REALLY good, they have excellent equine programs, and the Intro to Equine Industry teacher is hilarious.


----------



## jdanny21 (Feb 12, 2009)

I went to a community college and studied horse management. There was a training section that was super fun and hands on but we learned everything from breeding to Business Management. When I completed my Associates Degree I did a program called Kentucky Equine Management Internship. It was amazing and one of the hardest and most rewarding things I have ever completed We actually had two girls from Meredith Manor in our group of Interns. Anyway you must be a college student or just graduated.
Kentucky Equine Management Internship


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Oops, I didn't realize I had neglected this post for so long. Thank you to everyone who replied in my, er, absence. 
I'm pretty much decided on going to Findlay, I just have to take my ACT and do well next year. 
I'm going for their spring open house in a couple weeks and I'm so excited! Are there any particular questions I should ask or anything you suggest I look further into while I'm there?


----------

